

'Hi-tech' farming in Japan - learnalist
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8365599.stm

======
rmason
This has been tried elsewhere. The costs with hydroponics greenhouses are so
high that it doesn't make economics sense to grow food, only much higher value
crops like flowers.

Yet every few years someone comes along only to prove the economics don't
work. Last I read someone was trying to get funding for a skyscraper
hydroponic greenhouse in NYC which would be clear folly.

------
learnalist
Without going all Matrix esq, this is fascinating.

1) The potential to grow food anywhere. ( Spaceships, submarines, cave systems
)

2) From a green perspective, it would reduce many a carbon foot print in terms
of travelling.

Still to conquer would be the electricity bill.

A country like Iceland tho, could become a major food provider with its almost
free electricity.

